# Our babies!



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

*Our babies! Update with new photos!*

Rowdy is our flame point siamese, who we rescued off of a freeway in May when he was about 6 weeks old.... Malley is our DSH Tortie, that we adopted from a kill shelter 2 weeks ago at 3 months old. They play a little rough sometimes, but they both love to snuggle up with us at night and lick our faces to death every morning!

Rowdy the day we brought him home 5/31/10.










Rowdy now










Malley at 3 months7/28/10










Malley's makeshift bed 










Playing together


----------



## love4himies (Nov 12, 2009)

Awwww, they are just precious :love2


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

They are both so pretty! My kitten Simone has the same coloring as Rowdy, but I am unsure if he is part Siamese or what since he has long to medium length bunny soft fur, ear furnishings & toe tufts. Would you take a look at my pictures to see if they look similar?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're adorable.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

@Swimkris...

When we first took Rowdy to the vet to be neutered they said they were unsure of his breed. It wasnt until we adopted Malley that we saw a Flame Point Siamese in the shelter (Medium hair just like your little Simone) and we figured thats waht he was. I would say that simone is a Flame Point Siamese with a medium to long coat. Your kittens are adorable by the way.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> @Swimkris...
> 
> When we first took Rowdy to the vet to be neutered they said they were unsure of his breed. It wasnt until we adopted Malley that we saw a Flame Point Siamese in the shelter (Medium hair just like your little Simone) and we figured thats waht he was. I would say that simone is a Flame Point Siamese with a medium to long coat. Your kittens are adorable by the way.


Thank you for checking


----------



## Too Relaxed (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice kittens, the photo quality is phenomenal.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Too Relaxed said:


> Nice kittens, the photo quality is phenomenal.



Thanks! The pictures are taken with a nikon D40. No editing neccessary. Highly recommend this camera


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Both are such beautiful cats! Glad you rescued both!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Another kitten left on a highway ... it's enough to break your heart. Thank you for rescuing these two kitties! They're both adorable.


----------



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

OMG what gorgeous little angels! Can't believe these beautiful babies didn't have a home! They are stunning! Thank you for taking them in


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. We love our little furbabies! We feel like they found us.


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! what beautiful cats and wonderful photos too.
Liza


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

lizaloo152 said:


> Wow! what beautiful cats and wonderful photos too.
> Liza


 
Thanks Liza! Your little Brownie is absolutely adorable too! Love the brown coloring.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

*Update... new photos!*

here are some new photos of our little loves...

Sleeping...









Smooshed










Bed time...



























































Sorry for the overload... but I think they are just too cute not to share


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

So much cuteness!! I still think they are "cousins" to my little ones!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed! every time I see your little ones I think of mine


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful kitties!! More pictures!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

You can never have enough cute pics of your babies. I love the pic with them snuggling together, so precious. Please post more!!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

beautiful kitties!! rowdy reminds me of my cat sephi!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Sephi: I was thinking the same thing, your cat looks very much like Rowdy.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Love Love Love Rowdy's blue clear eyes!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

@ koobe!

We love his eyes too! They used to be darker blue, but now they are sooo clear!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Both of your cats are gorgeous and you take great pictures. 

I have two flame points and I think they have the greatest personalities. Maybe it's something about the mix of the Siamese and those lovable red tabbies!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Katlover! The pictures are all point and shoot! there is something to be said about a good camera!

I love his personality! We are really blessed!


----------

